# Firefox contre Safari



## super-paul0 (24 Août 2006)

Bonjour
J'adore safari mais je viens d'installer l'upgrade de firefox qui permet de faire du tab-browsing et je trouve firefox plus rapide. Qu'en pensez-vous ? Existe-t-il des comparatifs de vitesse entre les différents navigateurs ???
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Salut,
Moi aussi j'hésitais entre safari et firefox, et j'avais lu sur macgé que beaucoup de personne privilégie firefox pour sa rapidité, moi pour l'instant je suis resté avec Safari mais je vais peut être utiliser firefox.
Mon ibook G4 navigue avec firefox et je trouve par qu'il ait une différence en terme de rapidité, en tre firefox et safari sur mon imac.


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Août 2006)

Bonjour

Moi j'ai m&#234;me l'impression que Firefox est l&#233;g&#233;rement plus lent. Ce n'est peut-&#234;tre qu'une impression, mais elle persiste apr&#232;s quelques essais comparatifs.

J'utilise habituellement Safari, que je trouve plus l&#233;ger (plus simple ?) &#224; l'utilisation que Firefox.

Ceci dit, il m'arrive de lancer Firefox quand &#231;a fonctionne mal avec Safari. Je fais de m&#234;me avec Internet Explorer et Opera. C'est notamment le cas pour de nombreux sites administratifs et bancaires, qui contiennent des scripts incompatibles avec Safari.


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2006)

En ce qui me concerne, Firefox me donne l'impression d'&#234;tre un chouilla plus rapide que Safari.

Mais j'ai tendance &#224; penser que cette diff&#233;rence peut varier selon une somme de facteurs, comme par exemple le mac utilis&#233; et l'OS install&#233;.

Ensuite il faut savoir quelles versions des 2 navigateurs l'on compare. Ceux qui sont bloqu&#233;s sur OS Panther ne pourront utiliser que la premi&#232;re version de Safari, mais pourront utiliser la derni&#232;re version de Firefox.

Donc en conclusion, je dirais que chacun doit faire ces tests dans son propre environnement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2006)

Pour moi, Safari est plus rapide et mieux pour la navigation par onglets et la gestion des signets. Mais Firefox est indispensable pour certains sites où ça ne passe pas ou mal avec Safari. Donc j'utilise les 2 mais mon navigateur principal est Safari.


----------



## sunshines (24 Août 2006)

Pour arranger les choses, je trouve firefox plus lent que safari 
si tous nos avis diff&#233;re ca va pas le faire !


----------



## HmJ (24 Août 2006)

J'ai egalement l'impression que Firefox est plus lent que Safari. Neanmoins la qualite de rendu est souvent mieux, (tres) rarement moins bien. En plus, utiliser Gmail c'est galere sur Safari, donc au final je suis bien mieux sur Firefox... sur mon PC du boulot


----------



## Psygod (24 Août 2006)

Moi je trouve que Safari est plus lent que Firefox ... Je préfère FIREFOX à SAFARI ... plus intuitif, plus "clean"


----------



## Alycastre (24 Août 2006)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> plus intuitif, plus "clean"



Plus clean ???? Des explications, siouplait !:love: Des vrais, bien sûr !


----------



## Psygod (24 Août 2006)

Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> Plus clean ???? Des explications, siouplait !:love: Des vrais, bien sûr !



je voulais dire "clear" ... clair quoi ///


----------



## Alycastre (24 Août 2006)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> je voulais dire "clear" ... clair quoi ///


Ah bon ! Safari moins " clair" ??????? :mouais: J'vois toujours pas comment !


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Août 2006)

Bonjour a tous,

Divoli voit juste, nos expériences varient selon les configurations. 

Pour moi, iMacIntel 10.4.7, Safari est incontestablement plus rapide que Firefox et Camino (n'oubliez pas le petit).  
Toutefois, un navigateur basé sur un moteur de différent est indispensable sur de nombreux sites.
Donc, je pense que l'équation est fausse, c'est : Safari *et* Firefox.

J'ai découvert sur Shiira l'option "ouvrir cette page avec", qui permet d'appeler sur la page le navigateur de son choix, et je l'ai installée sur Safari grâce au menu "Debug". C'est très pratique et j'aimerai bien l'équivalent avec Firefox, Camino et Opéra.

C'moon.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2006)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve que Safari est plus lent que Firefox ... Je préfère FIREFOX à SAFARI ... plus intuitif, plus "clean"



Moi, c'est le contraire : je trouve Safari plus intuitif que Firefox.


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Août 2006)

Moi j'aime bien l'intégration parfaite de safari, c'est ce qui me fair rester dessus !
Mais je trouve firefox un poil plus rapide et réactif (enfin sur le ppc que j'avais).

Donc je suis d'accord avec c'moon il faut les deux pour pouvoir naviguer sur le maximum de site.

Mais IE : jamais


----------



## Psygod (24 Août 2006)

Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ! Safari moins " clair" ??????? :mouais: J'vois toujours pas comment !



ben moi je vois ... c'est pour ça que je n'utilise pas SAFARI ... je le trouve austère, peu intuitif / clair ... etc ... mais bon, tu vas me sortir que tu vois toujours pas et à vrai dire, j'ai absolument pas envie de perdre mon temps à blablater sur un navigateur ... 

iDuck ---> comme quoi, les gouts et les couleurs ... :sleep:

edit : Temps de lancement du soft ... quasiment 2 fois plus lent que Firefox ... sur mon 400 Mhz, c'est flagrant ...


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> (...) Mais IE : jamais


Sectaire, va !     

Moi je l'utilise de temps en temps. &#199;a me permet entre-autre d'avoir une id&#233;e de comment cette *bouse* :sick: _made in Microsoft_ s'en sort pour afficher un site. Et crois-moi c'est parfois tr&#232;s &#233;tonnant et tr&#232;s instructif...


----------



## Alycastre (24 Août 2006)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> à vrai dire, j'ai absolument pas envie de perdre mon temps à blablater sur un navigateur ...


Alors faut pas "lacher" des arguments qui n'en sont pas ...
Sans rancune


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Août 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Sectaire, va !
> 
> Moi je l'utilise de temps en temps.
> 
> Ça me permet entre-autre d'avoir une idée de comment cette *bouse* _made in Microsoft_ s'en sort pour afficher un site. Et crois-moi c'est parfois très étonnant, et très instructif...


 
Non pas tant sectaire que ca : au boulot j'utilise IE parce que il n'y a que ca !
Sinon c'est vrai je fais l'effort de regarder de temps en temps dans IE la geule de mon site mais j'ai toujours un problème dans mon css sous IE alors que sous fireox/safari tout est ok 

Mais bon j'en ai tellement marre de "IExplorer doit fermer........"


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Août 2006)

Je plaisantais 

Je suis dans la m&#234;me situation que toi (il m'arrive de d&#233;velopper des pages web), et je ressens les m&#234;mes agacements.


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Mais IE : jamais


Ben tiens, cela doit faire 3 ans qu'il est mort (sur mac), celui-là ! 
Vous êtes encore nombreux à surfer avec un macchabé ?!  

Plus sérieusement, on ne peut pas réduire un navigueur sur le simple critère de rapidité. Il faut tenir compte de sa compatibilité avec tel ou tel site, de sa capacité à évoluer, de sa souplesse d'utilisation, de sa simplicité ou de le rendre plus complet, etc... Finalement de certains critères qui peuvent être personnels.

Perso, j'en ai installé 5 (la plupart étant gratuit, autant en profiter), mais j'ai fini par définir Firefox comme navigateur principal. Ce qui ne m'empêche pas d'utiliser quelques fois les autres.

Et puis on peut s'estimer heureux qu'il y ait autant de navigateurs disponibles sur mac.

C'était loin d'être le cas il y a quelques années (avec IE fourni d'office sur l'OS).


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

J'utilisais Firefox sur mon iMac G4 700 avec 10.3.9 car il était beaucoup plus rapide. Ce n'est plus le cas avec mon mini Intel et Tiger; j'utilise donc maintenant Safari...
Je sais ça n'aide pas beaucoup


----------



## macgestion (24 Août 2006)

safari est plus rapide que firefox sur mon mac mini intel.
SURTOUT safari consomme NETTEMENT moins de mémoire (sur powerpc ou intel).

mais... le navigateur le plus mac friendly et en plus le plus rapide est ...Omniweb

voir le comparatif des browsers Mac

ultra rapide (depuis la 5.5, dont le moteur est une version modifiée de webkit), entièrement construit en cocoa, gérant de superbes onglets graphiques vectoriels, gérant les espaces de travail, les pages marquées, l'agrandissement des formulaires, le correcteur orthographique, les préférences PAR SITE, le bloquage de pub évolué (pas seulement les popup), l'enregistrement automatique des sessions, l'enregistrement manuel des sessions, un VRAI navigateur RSS, un dictionnaire applescript fabuleux (avec la fameuse commande "check" qui permet de vérifier automatiquement si un site a été modifié depuis la dernière visite), de signets paratageables avec .Mac, des raccourcis-claviers pour les moteurs de recherche, la possibilité de changer le code d'un site en temps réel et voir les modifs dans le navigateur, la possibilité de changer le code de son site dans le navigateur et d'enregistrer automatiquement la modif sur son serveur, la possibilité d'utiliser ses propres feuilles de styles pour afficher des sites, etc. etc.

Omniweb, c'est vraiment un produit purement mac.. très élégant, moderne, très bien programmé, et surtout très novateur..

alors bien sûr, il coûte 150 balles.. et franchement ça les vaut..

son seul défaut je trouve est qu'il consomme encore plus de mémoire que firefox... mais quel confort !

omniweb est universal binaries


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Et puis on peut s'estimer heureux qu'il y ait autant de navigateurs disponibles sur mac.
> 
> C'&#233;tait loin d'&#234;tre le cas il y a quelques ann&#233;es (avec IE fourni d'office sur l'OS).


Tout &#224; fait !  



			
				manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais &#231;a n'aide pas beaucoup


Tiens, &#224; propos : quelqu'un peut-il nous faire un bilan de ce test comparatif (bon courage ! ) ?


----------



## nicolasf (24 Août 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> J'ai découvert sur Shiira l'option "ouvrir cette page avec", qui permet d'appeler sur la page le navigateur de son choix, et je l'ai installée sur Safari grâce au menu "Debug". C'est très pratique et j'aimerai bien l'équivalent avec Firefox, Camino et Opéra.



Pourrais-tu préciser : comment faire exactement sous Safari ? Parce que je trouve cette idée très intéressante...

Sinon pour moi, c'est Safari principalement et un peu Camino. Et je trouve Firefox lourd et lent (alors que sous Windows et Linux, je n'utilise que ça). C'est peut-être du à ma config (dernier ibook, 512 seulement de RAM...).


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Août 2006)

Tu as deux méthodes (peut-être plus, mais pour le Terminal, il faut voir avec Supermoquette  )

Safaricon un soft sympa pour costumiser Safari.

OnyX dispose dans son menu "Apparence" d'une case "Debug" à cocher dans le sous-menu "Safari".

Lorsque tu relances Safari, un menu "Debug" apparaît à coté de celui d'Aide. Il est en anglais et pour appeler un autre navigateur c'est "Open Page With". Tu verras les icônes de tous les navigateurs de ton Mac et n'auras plus qu'à faire ton choix.

Attention avec le menu Debug, je ne sais pas à quoi servent toutes les autres fonctions ; elles pourraient apporter des réglages surprenants.

C'moon.


----------



## nicolasf (24 Août 2006)

OK merci pour l'info !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2006)

Pour ce qui est de la rapidit&#233;, mon classement personnel:
1) Camino
2) Safari
3) Firefox

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re l'ergonomie de Safari (notamment pour les RSS),
mais comme la connexion est pourrave au boulot j'utilise Camino et Vienna pour les RSS


----------



## Toumak (24 Août 2006)

perso
moi je n'utilise que firefox
il est plus gourmand que safari
mais il a l'avantage d'être totalement personnalisable
on peut lui ajouter plein d'extensions bien utiles ainsi que des thèmes
et on peut bidouiller ses paramêtres pour améliorer les connections et tout et tout
niveau vitesse, je dirais qu'une fois bien paramétré, il fait jeu égal avec safari
mais firefox a l'avantage d'avoir plein d'extension


----------



## nicolasf (24 Août 2006)

C'est vrai qu'un système de plugins à la Firefox manque vraiment à Safari...


----------



## daffyb (24 Août 2006)

safari est plus rapide chez moi (iMac intel) et je l'utilise principalement.
Le gros int&#233;ret de Firefox est ses extensions tellement magiques !! :love:


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2006)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Le gros intéret de Firefox est ses extensions tellement magiques !! :love:



Oui, tout en étant conscient des problèmes liées à ces extensions.


----------



## monvilain (24 Août 2006)

Qui pourrait me dire dans ce sujet intéressant, la maniére de configurer CORRECTEMENT un naviguateur (entre autres FIREFOX)?

En fait, je viens de switcher SAFARI vers FIREFOX le mois dernier. (suis trés content , surout pour certains affichages sur l'ecran;oh magique, certaines sites apparaisent   maintenant mieux que SAFARI)

Mais, il y à un "mais", il est comment dire...lent..trés lent....

Genre, deux fois plus lent..J'ai chronometré le temps d'ouverture vers un site (peu connu, sans risque de saturation) des 2 naviguateurs en ayant vidé le cache avant et en fermant à chaque fois l'autre naviguateur

Et bien, FIREFOX rame chez moi.4secondes, au lieu de 2 depuis une page d'acceuil similaire..

Alors comment le faire accelerer le bougre???


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2006)

Ben, c'est que Safari est quand m&#234;me bien plus rapide,

tu peux toujours essayer le plug-in FasterFox pour FireFox,

et si tu as vraiment besoin de vitesse: Camino !  :style:


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (24 Août 2006)

Je viens de lancer "macgeneration" sur SAFARI = 2 secondes. Sur FIREFOX = 2,5 secondes.


----------



## Toumak (24 Août 2006)

bizarre
moi firefox m'indique 1,123 s pour ouvrir macgé


----------



## amsterd (25 Août 2006)

Il m'a fallu télécharger firefox pour pouvoir accéder aux comptes de ma banque car cela m'était impossible sur safari. Par habitude, j'utilisais préférentiellement safari bien que firefox soit tout aussi rapide sur mon G5. 
Depuis qq jours, après une mise à jour de sécurité (security update 2006-004), je ne peux plus ouvrir safari (ni mail, ni dashboard). Impossible de résoudre mon problème.
Bref, je suis bien content d'avoir firefox, sans lequel je serai dans l'impossiblité d'accéder à internet. 
Conclusion : même si vous ne l'utilisez pas, ayez toujours un navigateur de secours en cas d'impossibilité d'utiliser safari.


----------



## trevise (25 Août 2006)

Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours d'actualité mais à l'époque, il y avait une astuce pour rendre Firefox plus rapide :
http://www.vtr-hardware.com/news/n5520-Firefox--toujours-plus-vite-.html

Ceci dit, même si je trouve Safari un peu plus rapide, je n'utilise que Firefox pour une raison : je n'ai pas besoin de cliquer sur un dossier de marque-pages (l'équivalent des signets de Safari) pour le déplier. Quand on est feignant, ça compte


----------



## Toumak (25 Août 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours d'actualité mais à l'époque, il y avait une astuce pour rendre Firefox plus rapide :
> http://www.vtr-hardware.com/news/n5520-Firefox--toujours-plus-vite-.html
> 
> Ceci dit, même si je trouve Safari un peu plus rapide, je n'utilise que Firefox pour une raison : je n'ai pas besoin de cliquer sur un dossier de marque-pages (l'équivalent des signets de Safari) pour le déplier. Quand on est feignant, ça compte



j'avais déjà parlé de cette astuce y il a un petit bout de temps !!!
 mais personne ne prend la peine de fouiller dans les forums de macgé, alors qu'il y a un paquet de trucs intéressants qu'on a pas lu


----------



## trevise (25 Août 2006)

Et ça marche toujours avec les dernières versions de Firefox ?


----------



## Toumak (25 Août 2006)

oui sans problème


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Août 2006)

Oui, &#231;a marche.

Mais pas "sans probl&#232;me", il faut relativiser. Pour ma part j'ai d&#251; faire marche arri&#232;re, comme tu l'indiquais dans l'astuce du reste, car &#224; la suite de &#231;a j'ai eu des probl&#232;mes d'affichage sur certaines pages (notamment sur des formulaires de saisie en ligne).


----------



## Toumak (25 Août 2006)

ah bon bizzare
moi je n'ai eu aucun problème depuis que je le fais


----------



## ded (26 Août 2006)

Hello

Bête question, comment enlever la valeur que l'on a ajoutée, à savoir "*nglayout.initialpaint.delay" *car depuis mon G5 refait du bruit GRRRR.

Aussi non, toutes les autres astuces marchent nickel, merci


----------



## whereismymind (26 Août 2006)

Y'a cette page aussi qui compare quasiment tous les navigateurs existants.


----------



## Toumak (26 Août 2006)

intéressant
merci


----------



## whereismymind (27 Août 2006)

Oui et puis, ça confirme bien que Safari est plus rapide que Firefox  ...


----------



## divoli (27 Août 2006)

Jolie, cette petite pub.


----------



## Deleted member 24245 (28 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, Safari est plus rapide et mieux pour la navigation par onglets et la gestion des signets. Mais Firefox est indispensable pour certains sites où ça ne passe pas ou mal avec Safari. Donc j'utilise les 2 mais mon navigateur principal est Safari.




La même exactement


----------

